# Thoughts on drilling frame for internal routing



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

My semi race bike is a 2008 Stumpy with Brain shock (so little miles it still looks brand new) . I am TOTALLY AGAINST drilling a frame however I would happily do it for the sake of hiding the cables/hoses . It would need to be at least 8mm in diameter and I'd want it routed from the headtube (not the top tube) and run it out the seattube .

So Two 8mm holes on the headtube (horizontally aligned)and two on the seattube (vertically aligned) .

Not sure what to do .


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

karimian5 said:


> I am TOTALLY AGAINST drilling a frame however I would happily do it for the sake of hiding the cables/hoses .


I'm curious...when are you against drilling a frame?

Also would vote no.


----------



## jake28 (Feb 27, 2015)

http://www.peterverdone.com/?p=7163

You'll be fine.

Also, being TOTALY AGAINST something and then doing it for the sake of aesthetics is non-sensical . That's like being into natural women and then getting a pair of fake tits.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Ha ha !!! Okay dude I see your point .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I see some folk drilling frames to save weight and that is what I'm against . Some go too far and I have even seen holes drilled into the welds which is really dumb .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay well I was kinda 80/20 for not drilling the frame and after your responses I think I'll leave it . I don't think it matters too much anyway if the cables are on show/exposed . Specialized cable routing for the 2008 frame really pi**ed me off as the cables/hoses were routed below the BB and when the shock compresses the cables/hoses then move outwards causing a huge risk of catching on a rock or something similar . This is the reason why I routed my cables/hoses along the top tube and then down towards the stays . The only issue with that is that I then had to come up with my own way of securing them to the frame (velcro in the end) . This is why I had the idea of internally routing it but I think I'll leave it . Cheers guys  !!!


----------



## diskox (Apr 19, 2014)

Eliflap has done that years ago on his flash w/o problems. I think stage21 bikes have done a few too. You have an aluminum frame so it might be trickier to control tho.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

True . The carbon layering is much thicker than the aluminium so creating an angled hole won't be easy but with the Dremel will be doable . Whether a crack will develop however is the risk .


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Internal routing can be such a pain. One of the things I love about my race bike is that it's all external.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Agreed - I'm trying my first internally routed frame, and it is a pain. Maybe it looks marginally cleaner, but a 1X setup and smart routing can still look great.

(However, 2X gearing, a dropper, and remote fork lockout really starts to add on the cables though.)


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I only have one gear housing and the rear brake hose so not much to be honest . I think you're right .


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

There's another race advantage, but I don't know how common it would be. Let's say you're doing a team race, where you alternate laps, or maybe a long endurance race. You limp in because your front brake isn't working for whatever reason. If you have a pre-cut spare that fits your bike, it can be slapped on in minutes. With internal - not even close.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

phlegm said:


> There's another race advantage, but I don't know how common it would be. Let's say you're doing a team race, where you alternate laps, or maybe a long endurance race. You limp in because your front brake isn't working for whatever reason. If you have a pre-cut spare that fits your bike, it can be slapped on in minutes. With internal - not even close.


Zip ties. End of problem.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't think it's that simple.

Assume rear brake failure. Tech probably cuts the rear hose to get the old caliper off fast. Old hose is left to leak, but is facing rearward. Hopefully mineral oil/DOT fluid isn't taken by air movement directly to the rotor/pad, as it is aimed in that vicinity. Better idea is to pull that cable entirely if you can, or if snugged around the BB area, cut as close to cable exit as possible, and push the last bit back into the frame. May or may not work as nicely as I'm describing.

I think internal just adds some pain.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Internal cables are no big deal.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

*Where there's a will, there's a drill.*






Seemed to work fine for this guy.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

:yikes: Overkill !!!


----------

